# My tortoise get flu



## LaNino (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello im william..
I have a sulcata that seems to get flu..
I knew that it was some kind of flu from the sneezing sound it made and also bubble that came out fron its nose..
My sulcata wasn't eating since yesterday.. usually it eats really well and would run to the food right away..
What should i do now?? Should i try to forcefeed him?

Btw fyi i use indoor enclosure with one uv lamp..and now i try to change the lamp with 40 watt spotlight lamp to make the enclosure warmer.. is it okay? Or should i stay with the uv lamp?


----------



## ascott (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello William 

I am sorry to hear your tortoise is under the weather. How old is your tortoise? I would not suggest at this point to try to force feed your tortoise, this will add undue stress and if he is under the weather added stress is not desired...

I would say that you need to make sure your enclosure is kept warm, at least 85ish at all times and a spot that he can go to that heats up to 95-100, I would make sure to keep him well hydrated, but not wet and cold... You should have UV rays on at least 12 hours a day in addition to the heat lamp, the uv ray lamp does not put off heat (unless you purchase an all in one, heat + UVA/UVB) but if you have a heat source and another source for the UV rays...if you have a day light heat bulb, you may want to pick up a night time heat bulb to make sure you can maintain the 85ish during the evening as well, if you are certain he has been sneezing, wheezing, gaping for air and more than one time bubbles from his nose, then perhaps if the increased temps do not appear to be stimulating him then a trip to the vet may be necessary....

But I would try the elevated steady temps and be sure to keep him hydrated...

You can wait here for the others to come in and give you their opinions and help as well... 

I hope your little one is just needing the temps regulated more, as the lower temps can create a chill, a decreased appetite and loss of luster for the day....


----------



## LaNino (Sep 21, 2011)

Well i live in indonesia and weather in here is quite warm, but it didn't effect the temp of enclosure since i put it indoor.. 
Hmm using celcius measurement i think the enclosure is about 29-30 at day and around 27-28 celcius at night..and usually i turned off all the lamp at night..so that is the temperature without lamp...
Maybe from your suggestion i will keep the temp for 29-30 even at night...
And how about soaking? Should i soak it? Fyi i usually put all my tortoise outsode for 1 hour more or less to be sunbathed..and i seldom soak them..maybe just twice a week... how about it?
And how about the food? It not eating for 2 days now.. i heard that we can give carrot, or other fruit that have strong smell to raise the apettite.. or maybe you have suggestion for me.. what should i do about the food?


----------



## LaNino (Sep 21, 2011)

--Sorry double post--


----------



## ascott (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes, I would keep the temp at 29-30 celsius ( I believe that would equate to 85ish fahrenheit ) in the evening (suggest using a night time bulb so his sleep is not disturbed).

I believe a soak once a day would be beneficial, water up to where the bottom/top of shell meet, just at the chin level, warm water, not to hot nor too cold 

How old is your tortoise? I would say that if you want to entice him to eat, perhaps some safe yummy flowers would be better than fruit or vegs to start with....

I believe that if you elevate the temps as we spoke of during the day and maintain warm temps in the evening his appetite should come around...I would continue to offer him food (what types of food do you offer him on a regular basis?)


----------



## LaNino (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't know the exact age.. but i can say that he( at least that what i think and see from the plastron) is about 11,5 cm
I usually give them green leaf veggie, i don't know the name in english, but the name is fumak..haha well you can search in google pic for the picture...lol andd sometimes i add murberry leaf and maybe hibiscus flower leaf..if lucky i can give them the flower...(i pick from neighbour's garden lol) i have tried giving them opuntia pad..but their poo is seems watery so i rarely gave it to them..
Do you know any medicine that we can give? But i hope i dont have to use medicine coz natural treatment is better i think..just asking..


----------



## ascott (Sep 21, 2011)

He is a little one....The Indian Lettuce resembles our dandelion....just the flower pod is a bit different....

Mulberry, Hibiscus leaves and flowers all great stuff....I would keep that up and continue to offer, if you want to grate some carrot I would and then maybe put a few shreds in with the greens...but not too heavy on the carrots....

Have you confirmed with the neighbor if they use any sprays or fertilizers on their hibiscus shrub? I would make sure if you are using their plant for your little one  Maybe say something like, "sometimes when your hibiscus leaves fall they end up in my yard, which is fantastic, and my tortoise eat them, you don't use pesticides or fertilizers do you?" 

Here is what I would do, if it were me;

Raise day temps so that he has a basking spot of 95-100 (36 celsius I believe )

Maintain evening temps with a night heat lamp of 85 ish (29-30 celsius I believe )

Daily soaks in warm water for 20 minutes, or so

Continue to offer food

Also, you said you give outside time, continue that as that is so healthy for him....physically and emotionally....just make sure that there is shade as well as with ability to get sun...they can overheat very easily at this young age...

Please keep us updated ( I really hope he does well for you )


----------



## LaNino (Sep 22, 2011)

Okay maybe i'll try to reaise the temp first.. 
And no i think my neighbour dont use anything dangerous..lol
Thanx for your help, and i will keep updating the conditions in few days..

I wonder where is the other lol.. i need as much suggestion and information from anybody..haaha

Btw ascott what tortoise do you raise?


----------



## ascott (Sep 22, 2011)

I know, I thought for certain some of the others would join in as well..???? maybe because it is 12 midnight here?? LOL

I have California Desert Tortoise as my first passion, I now have a couple of cute Redfoot Tortoise that are growing on me, as well as a couple Red Ear Slider Turtles....so far


----------



## LaNino (Sep 22, 2011)

LOL yes i just realize that.. it is midnight on US..


----------



## pdrobber (Sep 22, 2011)

welcome! yes, raising temps first is a good idea. are you sure it has been getting enough/proper unfiltered UV? how old is your sulcata? does it roam around free or is it in an enclosure (indoor or outdoor)?


----------



## LaNino (Sep 22, 2011)

pdrobber said:


> welcome! yes, raising temps first is a good idea. are you sure it has been getting enough/proper unfiltered UV? how old is your sulcata? does it roam around free or is it in an enclosure (indoor or outdoor)?



indorr enclosure.. i put them in some kind of container.. 
i put it outside..with the container at morning to get sunlight for about 1 hour..everyday,..
hmm like i said i dont know the exact age.. but it is about 11 cm now..


----------



## LaNino (Sep 27, 2011)

Update: this recent days he starts to eat but, my sulcata only ate when he was put outside for sunbath..


----------



## ascott (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi . How is your tortoise doing? It is not uncommon for a tortoise appetite to increase when out in the sun....the uv rays and heat trigger their appetite...as well as the heat is helpful and necessary for digestion....


----------



## LaNino (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, you are right..haha
He stopped his runny nose but still not as energetic as before..
He walk around the enclosure at morning..
The rest of the time he spent with staying under the lamp for a long time.. or rest in the box..
But, the fact that he starts to eat alot is a relieve for me hahaha.. i hope he really is recovering from the flu


----------



## ascott (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome to hear the appetite is improving  I hope your little one continues to improve and thrive


----------

